# What will happen running Clomid or Nolvadex without a cycle first?



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

Just curious, as i am a noob, what will happen if i will just take clomid and/or nolvadex without having a cycle first?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Why would you do that in the first place?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

It will most likely spike your testosterone a bit

Not as much as 500mg of synthetic test though! Lol


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Running it with no aas is a pointless exercise, unless you have breast cancer


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

i think you want the woman's section


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

you'll grow tits on your face.


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

Guys i was only curious,the only one who gave me a valid answear was Hotdog147, please be serious


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Your natural testosterone output will increase, particularly with clomid.

Clomid is also reputed to increase seminal volume. It's used in the porn industry, and recomended by "cumshot king" Peter North.

Tamoxifen works better for protecting your breast tissue from estrogen. Clomid works more at your brain / HPTA. Nearly everyone gets on with tamoxifen, but clomid makes some male bodybuilders depressed and tearful like a girl.

You'll always get a considered answer from Hotdog unless its a stupid question - which this one isn't, but Zorrin wins "best answer" award! So far..


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

CassiusXL said:


> Guys i was only curious,the only one who gave me a valid answear was Hotdog147, please be serious


as hotdog said

but what are the reasons?

if you have low t levels their are other things you can do!


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

Indeed


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

I am studying the subject AAS, so i was just curious to know what could be the effects of PCT pharma on a natty


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

If you've got low T levels, not much beats SERMs. They work better the older a man gets too, not worse, because you have more aromatase enzyme as you get older. Combine them with HCG and aromasin (which is compatible with both common SERMs), D-aspartic acid, tongkat ali, and you're in big bollacked, spunky wonderland..

Your HPTA is thousands of times more suppressed by estrogen that testosterone, in fact its there to control your estrogen levels by signalling the release of more or less of its precursor, testosterone, by sending Lutenising Hormone (LH) into your bloodstream.

HCG (from pregnant woman's wee wee) is just a couple of amino acids different from LH, so it tricks your balls into making testosterone. But "ball" test is more likely to become estradiol than injected test, because you have a lot of aromatase enzyme in your balls. Something like aromasin destroys your aromatase, so more stays as test. Any that becomes estrogen is hidden from your HPTA by clomid, and your breast tissue protected from it by tamoxifen. So you still make LH too. Add a bit of proviron, and more of the testosterone is unbound or "free".

Clever balls.



Got to go now. Dickinson's "real deal" is on. I wish he didn't keep making the continuity voicover woman call him "the Duke" though. Makes him sound big headed, and it won't catch on.


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

I sometimes run clomid between cycles if I have a lot left over

every little bit helps


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

Zorrin you're da man!  Good to know!


----------



## jacker (May 28, 2012)

Wheres the best place to buy Clomid and Nolva?? I was going to use Alldaychemist... But its an american site so it wont allow me to use my card.. also ive heard bad reviews that they steal money etc

Cheers


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

jacker said:


> Wheres the best place to buy Clomid and Nolva?? I was going to use Alldaychemist... But its an american site so it wont allow me to use my card.. also ive heard bad reviews that they steal money etc
> 
> Cheers


Always used UP without any trouble.


----------



## jacker (May 28, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> Always used UP without any trouble.


UP???


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sorry, united pharmacies.


----------



## jacker (May 28, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> Sorry, united pharmacies.


Which one pal??

http://www.unitedpharmacies.com/

http://www.unitedpharmacies-uk.md/


----------



## jacker (May 28, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> Sorry, united pharmacies.


Which one pal??

Unitedpharmacies-uk

or unitedpharmacies.com


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

-uk.md


----------



## Stunner (Sep 11, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> Clomid is also reputed to increase seminal volume. It's used in the porn industry, and recomended by "cumshot king" Peter North.


I've just necked 10 I'm going to blow the top of her head off!

Zorrin you do like your drugs. lol


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Stunner said:


> I've just necked 10 I'm going to blow the top of her head off!
> 
> Zorrin you do like your drugs. lol


Yes. Yes I do


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Stunner said:


> Zorrin you do like your drugs. lol


 @Stunner you're hardly one to talk .....


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Before I answer...

What's your diet and training like? Age? Body fat?

:lol:


----------



## Stunner (Sep 11, 2012)

MrM said:


> @Stunner you're hardly one to talk .....


No comment Your Honor...

Nicotine, Valium, Vicodin, marijuana, ecstasy and alcohol

Co-co-co-co-co-cocaine!


----------

